# New Madone - No thanks



## milroy (Feb 23, 2005)

I hate it. I'm sure it will be a technically brilliant bit of kit but its but it looks like a spaceship. And I'm not a spaceman.

I loved the (now) old Madone. I have one of the first silver versions - the one when there was only Madone and nothing else. I loved that Trek kept standard geometry while other manufactures went to compact. I would have been happy to upgrade to the current 6.9 or a new version thereof. All the current bike needed IMO was an intergrated headset and the new BB technology every man and his dog will be rolling out this year.

But they've decided to go all spacey and new age. This new thing looks like a LOOK or Orca from 5 years ago or worse, a current Specialized. Was it styled by Chris Bangle?

What is with the semi intergrated seatpost? Is it intergrated? Is it not? Whatever, it sure is ugly. And pointless. 

Sorry Trek. I don't care how good it is, it looks rubbish and will make me look silly.

You've lost me.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I hear wehere you are coming from milroy, but just for the sake of argument it just seems like you dont like the "new geometry." From what I have read, it seems the bike is basically the same geometry with a slight sloping top tube on the "Pro" version. I can see where you argue that it looks like a spaceship, but so did the 5000 series when it came out. Again when the Orginal Madone came out, still trying to better it self with aerodynamics. You can say that Trek is just copying everyone else, but when it works, what are you suppose to do? Like carbon for example, you can't blame all the manufacturers because it is a superior material. If all the companies were stubborn there would be no evolution. The seatpost was not intended to be integrated for the hell of it, but to relieve that stress point of the traditional frame. By moving it up, they also have to use less carbon to support the area as well. I still do understand where you are coming from, I didn't initially like the original madone, but it grew on me. Maybe it will grow on you, maybe it won't, It is still best to ride what makes you feel good, right?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I agree with the OP. My favorite was the silver and blue Madone for the Disco team. Wonder if any of those frames are still around..

Our team kit would match it perfectly. I think it was the 2005 version.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it possible that the "classic" series of OCLV Madones, out in 2006- 2007, will be regarded as superior looking and superior riding to the new Madones out in 2008?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

the sky above said:


> Is it possible that the "classic" series of OCLV Madones, out in 2006- 2007, will be regarded as superior looking and superior riding to the new Madones out in 2008?


Inasmuch as the "classic" steel Lemonds are regarded as superior looking and superior riding to the new carbon Lemonds. 

Sure, a segment of the market will always prefer the older look and technology, but, properly engineered, each subsequent rendition will probably enhance the things most people like about the frame while minimizing the less-desirable characteristics.


----------



## milroy (Feb 23, 2005)

Perhaps you are right and it will grow on me. Perhaps it will look better in the flesh. Although I will be surprised if I start liking it enough to actually buy one. 

Looking at it again, its a very feminine design in my eyes. And Trek who lets face it, have generally struggled with paint jobs have not improved, at least with the Pro line.

As to std vs sloping TT, while I do prefer a std top tube, I'm not fixated on it. I very much like the LOOK 595 and it had a sloping TT. I just don't see the point of going that way. There is little performance benifit. It was a visual distiction Trek had over so many other brands - now they're just the same. I can't even sit on the TT at the lights on this.

Since '93 I've bought 6 Trek group bikes and 2 non. Both mtn and road. So if anything I'm biased in favour of Trek.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Let's not call it feminine, but sexy.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

finally someone beat me to it ( saying the " H " word ) regarding to the new Madone. Giants/Orbea lovers would be thrill to hear someone just " borrow " their techonology.

just wondering how much the new Madone will cost ( w/Aeolus wheels/D/A )?? frame only??


----------



## thomasfxlt (Mar 5, 2007)

You guys may want to give this new frame some time to grow on you. Technically, Trek has done much more than what's been implied and the 6 series bikes are almost a full pound lighter than 07's. 

6.9 pro or performance advertised retail $7699.00
6.9 FS, pro or performance adv. retail $5499.00
5.2 FS, pro or performance adv. retail $2749.00


----------



## katarddx (Mar 24, 2007)

milroy said:


> I hate it. I'm sure it will be a technically brilliant bit of kit but its but it looks like a spaceship. And I'm not a spaceman.
> 
> I loved the (now) old Madone. I have one of the first silver versions - the one when there was only Madone and nothing else. I loved that Trek kept standard geometry while other manufactures went to compact. I would have been happy to upgrade to the current 6.9 or a new version thereof. All the current bike needed IMO was an intergrated headset and the new BB technology every man and his dog will be rolling out this year.
> 
> ...


it is a beautifull bike, nonetheless... it might look like orbea\giant\specialized, but still is a good looking bike. space age? hardly! technology is changing, if you wait - you will find yourself in dust. look at the other sports. imho, it doesn't look rubish, and it doesnt make you look silly at all. but, on the other side, i will miss old madone frames, too.


----------



## SmileyTown (Jun 18, 2007)

katarddx said:


> it is a beautifull bike, nonetheless... it might look like orbea\giant\specialized, but still is a good looking bike. space age? hardly! technology is changing, if you wait - you will find yourself in dust. look at the other sports. imho, it doesn't look rubish, and it doesnt make you look silly at all. but, on the other side, i will miss old madone frames, too.


You stole my thunder...the bike is beautiful and is different because technology always changes the way things look (...planes, trains, and automobiles etc.). Ever seen some of Bianchi's Volpe Bikes? Even Italians are getting into "change".


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Interesting that Disco is riding Madone 5.2 s rebadged as 6.9s because those are not ready for production yet. Their forks have cromo steerers too.

Weird.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

What if some of those 5.2s labeled as 6.9s went for sale used? How would you know they really weren't 6.9s?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

FondriestFan said:


> Their forks have cromo steerers too.


No they don't.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

the sky above said:


> What if some of those 5.2s labeled as 6.9s went for sale used? How would you know they really weren't 6.9s?


I dont think there is an apparent way except for checking the weight against a 5.2. Its a bit scary thinking that they anyone can badge a bike and you wouldnt really know which model your riding. I think it was a bad idea for trek to badge the bikes. They should of just called them 5.2. I mean, they use to say the team rode a 5200 while Lance and certain others rode 5500/5900.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> I dont think there is an apparent way except for checking the weight against a 5.2. Its a bit scary thinking that they anyone can badge a bike and you wouldnt really know which model your riding. I think it was a bad idea for trek to badge the bikes. They should of just called them 5.2. I mean, they use to say the team rode a 5200 while Lance and certain others rode 5500/5900.


why would they ride a 5200? The 5200 was the same frame as the 5500 but came with Ultegra. Trek needs a different naming scheme.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Oops, I meant to say aluminum steerer, not cromo.
Sorry about that.

The forks used by Disco on their Madone 5.2s have carbon rakes with aluminum steerers.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I'd take one anytime 

Of course by take I mean "take if it were given to me" :smilewinkgrin:


----------

